# Are there any websites that you can text from?



## Calico (22 Aug 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of any websites that you can send free or paid for international texts from? Currently getting killed paying 21c a text with O2!

thanks

Cali

(ps I'm already using 250 webtexts and have bought their international text bundles)


----------



## droileen (23 Aug 2010)

Free texts with www.vodafone.ie 
*Free webtexts*

Once you register for My Vodafone, you'll receive *600 free worldwide webtexts* to send each month. You can store your contact numbers, and you can send a text to five different people at once. See for yourself why so many of our customers are addicted to this great service!


----------



## VOR (23 Aug 2010)

+1 for Vodafone. 

Also, if you want to text the States or Canada you can download "textplus" on Android and iPhone. Free texts. 

Apart from that I use skype on my phone to text for free.


----------



## JoeB (23 Aug 2010)

droileen said:


> Once you register for My Vodafone, you'll receive *600 free worldwide webtexts* to send each month.



What's a worldwide webtext? Does this mean you can send texts to foreign networks, i.e Orange in the UK?, or to any of the American or Australian companies?, or can you only send texts to Irish mobile phone numbers, i.e 085, 086 etc?


----------



## Conshine (23 Aug 2010)

Any mobile phone, worldwide


----------



## fizzelina (23 Aug 2010)

But for Vodafone isn't it only for their customers. I'm a customer and I get the ww texts, send to US, UK, Australia but I'm under the impression you need to be a customer with them, bill or pre pay.


----------



## JoeB (23 Aug 2010)

well yes, I'd imagine that you'd need to be a customer. But maybe you could get a ready to go SIM card, and top it up once every six months, and get 600 free webtexts a month.. I'm not sure if this would work, but if it does then that might be good for the OP. You wouldn't even really need a phone for the SIM card, just put it into your current phone to top up (if it's not SIM locked), then take it out and don't use it, just use the webtexts.

It's pretty new that you can send texts to international mobiles, pretty impressive. I wonder will the other operators follow suit?


Cabbage (a free program) allows you to send text messages, by using the free webtexts.. I don't know if Vodafone allow its use.. it is technically possible for them to block it if they choose. Cabbage is quicker and easier than signing in to the Vodafone website.


----------



## PaddyW (23 Aug 2010)

Meteor used to allow international texts from their free webtexts, but they changed that a while back.


----------



## MB05 (23 Aug 2010)

www.13434.ie is a cheap website for sending web texts. I think it is 4c to the UK.

I have used their service up and down for both texts and calls.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Aug 2010)

Perhaps skype or email might be more suitable for that many texts.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Aug 2010)

JoeBallantin said:


> well yes, I'd imagine that you'd need to be a customer. But maybe you could get a ready to go SIM card, and top it up once every six months, and get 600 free webtexts a month.. I'm not sure if this would work, but if it does then that might be good for the OP. You wouldn't even really need a phone for the SIM card, just put it into your current phone to top up (if it's not SIM locked), then take it out and don't use it, just use the webtexts.....


 
You'd need the sim in a phone to get replies. Unless it advertising texts or something.


----------



## Calico (25 Aug 2010)

MB05 said:


> [broken link removed] is a cheap website for sending web texts. I think it is 4c to the UK.
> 
> I have used their service up and down for both texts and calls.


 
Hi MBO5 - I've been on that site, but I can't find any info pertaining to sending texts - how does it work?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Aug 2010)

O2's website lets you send 250 free webtexts to any mobile number. See here - [broken link removed]

EDIT: Sorry, just saw that you're already using that service. But that page also says additional texts are only 10c per text?


----------



## Calico (25 Aug 2010)

NovaFlare77 said:


> O2's website lets you send 250 free webtexts to any mobile number. See here - [broken link removed]
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, just saw that you're already using that service. But that page also says additional texts are only 10c per text?



Oh, you're right! I thought after you reach 250 that was it until the following month. Well, that will help a little anyway.


----------



## gipimann (25 Aug 2010)

Others have mentioned the 600 webtexts for vodafone customers.

Just for info, the vodafone webtext service isn't quite as customer friendly as the O2 service.   If you send a webtext that's longer than 160 characters (i.e. bigger than 1 text message) O2 still delivers it as one message, while Vodafone splits it into individual text messages so the recipient gets 2 or 3 texts from you all at once!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Aug 2010)

Plus the Vodafone website is glitchy (to say the least!) so you mayhave to try more than once to send a text. And 02's webtext features seem much more customer focused. Saved messages, delivery receipts, 1000 character limit, someone from Vodafone needs to take note!


----------



## Calico (7 Sep 2010)

Well guys, after buying the maximum amount of international texts from O2 and using all 250 webtexts last month, my bill this month is.......ASTRONOMICAL! (ALL because of international texts (to UK) which cost 21c a pop.)

Unfortunately I can't switch to Vodafone until next May, but I was thinking of buying a Vodafone pay as you go sim card so I can use their 600 free international webtexts. (I could send these via my O2 phone on the internet) 

So just wondering, does anyone know if you get the free webtexts with a pay as you go vodafone? Or are webtexts only for bill pay customers?

ps It is ironic, that with the new European roaming rates brought in by the EU, it is actually cheaper for me to text UK from Europe (11c) than it is from Ireland (21c).


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Sep 2010)

Why are you with O2 if your usage is so unsuited to their tariffs. 

Makes no sense to continue doing something you know is expensive.


----------



## Calico (7 Sep 2010)

I totally agree, but I have 9 months left on my contract!


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Sep 2010)

Still no makes sense. You could get a handful of PAYG O2 sims and use their Webtext, Or something similar on another network, if you can. If you can't afford it, you shouldn't be doing it. there are plenty of free ways to communicate theres like Skype, email, etc.


----------



## Complainer (7 Sep 2010)

Calico said:


> Well guys, after buying the maximum amount of international texts from O2 and using all 250 webtexts last month, my bill this month is.......ASTRONOMICAL! (ALL because of international texts (to UK) which cost 21c a pop.)


Have you considered switching to email instead of texting?


----------

